# Need to Re-home my shepherds



## lovemyGSD86

Hi everyone, this is a real heartbreaker for me. My husband and I have to move to san francisco by the end of july. We were asked to move, but we had a hard time finding a place in a short period of time that allows dogs. I don't want to give up my dogs, but i dont have a choice. I want them to have a loving home, a yard to run around. Iam really, really torn up here, as i dont have a choice. please let me know, if there is anything anyone can do. They are such sweethearts.


----------



## ksotto333

If you truly need to give your dogs up, you'll need to supply a lot more information about them. People will then have facts to work off of for possible new owners...Sex,age,compatibility with children,family members,strangers, dogs and other animals, neutered,spayed or not...these are a few to start with..


----------



## lovemyGSD86

Ksotto.. I appreciate the help. I will answer those questions. I honestly dont want to give them up, I wish someone can just hold on to them until we can at least buy a home. But im not sure how realistic that maybe.


----------



## shepherdmom

Lots of boarding kennels in California. Check with the local rescues.


----------



## onyx'girl

Find a rescue in the area you are moving to, and see if there is anyone willing to foster for you(with compensation). Things are doable if you open your options


----------



## lovemyGSD86

*Info on my shepherds*

Sasha is 2 yrs old, spayed, great temperament, great with kids and adults, sweet and independent and has very high prey drive for a ball.

Rosko is 8 months old, neutered, very confident in everything he does, great with kids and adult, loves tug of war, also loves the ball and He loves to cozy up. oh and both dogs loves to swim!

- They are from the same breeder.
- There hips are in perfect condition as well. 
- They both have AKC papers. 
- They both are up to date with their shots, flea, tick and heart-worm prevention. 

Again, I want to make sure they go a loving home. Iam truly hurt and sadden that I have to do this. Like I had said before, I wish someone can just hold on to them for a while rather then me giving them up completely. There really is no comparison of a love that a GSD gives his owner. 

Thank you and I hope there's someone out there that is willing to give them the love I have given them, if not more. They truly deserve it.


----------



## lovemyGSD86

shepherdmom said:


> Lots of boarding kennels in California. Check with the local rescues.


I would, but the problem is us taking them there. The apartment complex dont allow dogs.. so I dont know how I could take them.


----------



## lovemyGSD86

onyx'girl said:


> Find a rescue in the area you are moving to, and see if there is anyone willing to foster for you(with compensation). Things are doable if you open your options


Thank you for that advice. I will certainly look into that.


----------



## Twyla

Does your breeder have terms in her contract that the dogs should be returned to them if you have to give them up?


----------



## lovemyGSD86

Twyla said:


> Does your breeder have terms in her contract that the dogs should be returned to them if you have to give them up?


yeah we can return them back. But I dont want to.. I rather find a loving home then give them back to him. I feel like they wouldnt be too happy there.


----------



## Jax08

What lines are they from? Working? Show? German? American? Do you have a pedigree for them? Working or show people might be interested to see that.


----------



## gsdsar

I am sorry for your situation. It really sucks to find yourself unprepared with not a lot if time to regroup. 

I would talk with the breeder. Maybe they have someone that has asked for an adult dog? Maybe they would be willing to temporarily house them until you get a home? A good breeder, and I would guess since you got 2 dogs from them, you think they are, would try and help you. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## lovemyGSD86

Jax08 said:


> What lines are they from? Working? Show? German? American? Do you have a pedigree for them? Working or show people might be interested to see that.


They are working lines.. Shutzhund.


----------



## wolfy dog

Call the SPCA in SF and ask them about dog friendly rentals. Also go onto Craigslist in SF and ask. There must be a way as I have seen tons of dogs in that city and am sure not every handler owns a home there. Or go outside SF to look for a home for you and the dogs and commute.


----------



## Jax08

lovemyGSD86 said:


> They are working lines.. Shutzhund.



What is their pedigree?


----------



## lovemyGSD86

gsdsar said:


> I am sorry for your situation. It really sucks to find yourself unprepared with not a lot if time to regroup.
> 
> I would talk with the breeder. Maybe they have someone that has asked for an adult dog? Maybe they would be willing to temporarily house them until you get a home? A good breeder, and I would guess since you got 2 dogs from them, you think they are, would try and help you.
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Yes, it really does suck right now. Just writing on this thread is making me tear up. 
So, we did try and asked him to see what he could do.. but he said no one would take an adult dog.. the puppy would be an easy. But I dont want to separate them either.


----------



## lovemyGSD86

wolfy dog said:


> Call the SPCA in SF and ask them about dog friendly rentals. Also go onto Craigslist in SF and ask. There must be a way as I have seen tons of dogs in that city and am sure not every handler owns a home there. Or go outside SF to look for a home for you and the dogs and commute.


Thats what I said.. there are tons of dogs in SF- but the thing is people actually own those units. not rent.. so it makes it easy to have a dog. TRust me we did look places but no one would allow GSD's as they are labeled, "aggressive breed". Plus, my husband has to be in walking distance to work in SF.


----------



## lovemyGSD86

Jax08 said:


> What is their pedigree?


What do you mean by pedigree? Both of their parents of champion blood lines.


----------



## shepherdmom

lovemyGSD86 said:


> I would, but the problem is us taking them there. The apartment complex dont allow dogs.. so I dont know how I could take them.


You board them in a kennel until you can find a place to live that allows dogs. Many rescues board their overflow dogs.... Check with them to find a safe place to board. You will have to pay for it but it can buy you the time you need.


----------



## Jax08

What blood lines? Who are the parents? People looking for working GSD's will want to know what their ancestry is.


----------



## thegsdis4me

Ok..... I am very interested in both. I do live in NY but am willing to drive there to get them. I know that I would give them an awesome home and love them. Please read my story below and see if you would consider. I have to talk to my husband, he is working now. If you could send me some photos of them it would be great.


Within the last year I have lost all 3 of my dogs. My first loss was my girl of 8 yrs, she died from Perianal Fistulas, we watched her suffer for a year and spent $1,200/month on medicine to help but it didn't work. I did not think that I could ever love another like I loved her. But four months went by and we got a 10 wk old puppy from a breeder that sold him to us knowing that he had a neurological problem, and after only 10 weeks he had to be put down he was unable to walk at all and the neurologist said that said there was no hope for him. Then on Fathers day weekend we brought another girl, never imagining that anything could happen after the first two strange circumstances, with in the 1st day she woke up with terrible diarrhea, I immediately took her to the vet and he ran tests, she tested positive for a parasite "Coccidia" she developed an " "intussusception" from the vomiting and needed surgery. It was a success, I was at the vet with her all day every day but by Friday she was passing alot of blood so the vet operated on her again, the first surgery was already healing but she developed a second intussusception and did not survive that surgery, it was just to much for her little body to take. She was only 8 weeks old. And only in my home with me for 1 evening. We put a deposit on her at 4wks old so I spent 21 days falling in love with her before I ever picked her up. This has been the most horrible thing I have been through. 
After the second loss I thought that perhaps the breed was not for me but could not settle for less since I was so in love with them. But the third loss is making me sick. I spend all day on the computer looking for puppies that are for sale. Since January of 2013 we have spent over $8,900 which includes the purchase price of the dogs and for medical care trying to do all that was possible to save them. Thank God my vet put me on a payment plan. I just want another one so bad. 

>>>>>> I am a homemaker and do not work nor were we blessed with children. My life was my dogs and now I am hurting so bad
for another. <<<<<


----------



## gsdsar

If you are thinking about rehoming them to someone you don't personally know, have a respected rescue do a home visit of the potential adopter. Lots of crazies in the world, that can spin a good yarn. Be VERY careful!!! You would not want you're dogs ending up in a horrible situation. And potential adopter worth anything will be happy to have you contact references, do a background check, and have a home visit by a reputable rescue. 

Please be careful. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Magwart

I think there are likely a lot of options left to explore before you take this drastic step.

I lived in the Bay Area. It was not hard to find housing that accepted dogs -- _by looking in the East Bay. _I commuted into the City on BART so that we could have a house with a yard, which was affordable in the East Bay. It was not as "cool" or convenient as a SF address, but it was completely feasible because BART makes it so easy to get into the City from the East Bay.

Here's how we moved up there: (1) get a Bay Area kennel recommendation, (2) put the dogs in boarding there for up to 2 weeks upon arrival, (3) live in temporary housing (Residence Inn, Oakwood, etc.) while househunting, and visit the dogs at the kennel and walk them daily, and (4) sign a lease on a house with a yard as quickly as possible. (Put stuff in a storage unit in the interim if necessary, though we managed to avoid this by having the movers hold stuff until we had a place for it.)


----------



## Bear L

Hi, I'm sorry this is a decision you have to come to make. 

I'm from the bay area and there are excellent GSD rescues. Here are two well known ones and I'm familiar with both and know dogs from both. I'm also fostering for one of them. Maybe they can give you suggestions. 

German Shepherd Rescue of Northern California
California Golden State German Shepherd Rescue

I completely understand how hard it is to find a home, especially being in the bay area where it's already expensive just to find something small, to add on the complexity of dogs are tough! 

If you are willing to extend out of SF, that may help? I know plenty of people here who commute into SF via BART or Caltrains and it works well for them. It's kind of a way of life for a lot of people to commute about 1 hr or more here. 

If you'd like, you can private message me the cities/areas you're looking to rent and I can help ask around. Also, I'm part of several local GSD social meet up clubs that I can also help make posts there. 

I may be able to help take in your neutered male if he gets along with my female at home and is good with small dogs, temporarily, while you look for a home. My female is a bit moody though... so he'll have to be a pretty patient dog that doesn't react to that. 

There is also the dogvacay.com site that boards dog at people's homes and there are quite a few here that may buy you some time. They are not more expensive than boarding , and can be actually fun for dogs if you find out that's a bit more on the outskirt with lots of room / acreage for the dogs to roam and play. There is currently a amazon deal for $20 for $40 dogvacay dollars.


----------



## NancyJ

Magwart, BearL, you said what I was thinking. I have only been to San Francisco once but I stayed on the Oakland side. LOTS of older homes, and I think a tax structure that encourages folks not to sell. Great parks. Cheaper living, Quick commute on BART. Definitely small lots and funky architecture but a lot of character. If you guys just did not have those darned earthquake thingies over there it is one of the few places in California I could live. Makes me think of living in a Dr Suess or PD Eastman book with those funky trees and houses every which way.

I had actually come back to say I would not worry so much about splitting up dogs that young or even rehoming them which may be easier on them (that's the goal) than anything longer than a few weeks boarding situation. Were they senior dogs who spent their lives with each other, I think separation may be more difficult but if they have sound temperaments it probably won't bother them as much as you think. Police dogs are sold all the time as young adults. Military dogs change partners also.


----------



## KarmaTheGSD

I don't know the area but have you tried renting privately like a town house or condo or something? Usually you can talk the landlord into allowing the dogs. I was going through a similar issue as I am moving to but I found a few town homes and with a little bit higher pet fee they will allow my shepherd. So if that's an option I would quickly look for something like that. There usually is always an option if you really want something you will find a way to make it happen. Not bashing just being honest. And I'm not saying it will be easy. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## NancyJ

I guess before it goes too far, has the OP already signed a lease and is committed to staying in a dog free place for a year?


----------



## Malachi'sMama

jocoyn said:


> I guess before it goes too far, has the OP already signed a lease and is committed to staying in a dog free place for a year?


good question.


----------



## MadLab

Yea I would just go and find a place which takes dogs. How can people get young dogs and then go and plan their life with out them?


----------



## JeanKBBMMMAAN

Do You Know Where That Dog is Going?w/Rhaya's Post (







1 2 3) Just something to review. 

I think you are going from a section of the country that views dogs as perhaps less than, and going to a place
where dogs are HUGE and greatly part of peoples' lives so would definitely see what could be done.


----------



## NancyJ

30 years ago I re-homed a little terrier, not knowing about dog fighting, and wondering if I condemned that little dog to an awful death. He was the only dog I ever let go of and it still haunts me not knowing.


----------



## Gretchen

Take the advice from _Bear L._

Nobody has a yard where I live. We are in condos and townhomes. The new homes being built have smaller patios than my townhome, yet dog ownership in our area is huge. I live 90 miles s/o SF. _JeanKBBMMAAN_ is right that dogs are a big part of people's lives here.

Most everyone has big commutes in the Bay Area. Let us know if you want details about certain areas outside SF city.


----------



## Aviorwolf

Totally agree with Malachi's Mama. Adopting a dog is a commitment, hopefully made out of love. If it can't be a priority no matter what the circumstances, don't make the commitment. If you really love your dogs, and I believe you do, you will find a way. Best of luck!


----------



## Cassidy's Mom

Bear L said:


> I completely understand how hard it is to find a home, especially being in the bay area where it's already expensive just to find something small, to add on the complexity of dogs are tough!
> 
> If you are willing to extend out of SF, that may help? I know plenty of people here who commute into SF via BART or Caltrains and it works well for them. It's kind of a way of life for a lot of people to commute about 1 hr or more here.


Absolutely. The cost of living in the Bay Area is much higher than most other parts of the country, and renting in SF is VERY expensive, much more so than the East Bay. Commuting on BART or taking the bus is going to take longer and cost more than walking to work, but the amount you'd save in rent each much could completely offset that and more. The median price of a 1 bedroom apartment in SF is $3500 a month, the average is $3156: Rental Rates | Rental Pricing | Rental Prices | Rental Stats You could rent a house with a yard for much less than that in the East Bay.

Here's a search on Craig's list for pet friendly rentals in the Bay Area: SF bay area apts/housing for rent classifieds "pets allowed" - craigslist

This place in Walnut Creek (very nice area!) is $1735 a month, and allows dogs: !!.SPACIOUS, GREAT LOCATION, & ON SPECIAL!! HURRY, FOR LIMITED TIME!!

Fremont for $1839: Cozy And Conveniently Located!! Ready to Move-In Today!

Hayward for $1409: Quick Access To Interstate, Shopping and Dining! Spacious Two Bedroom!

El Sobrante for $1225: 2 bm Garden Townhome Apartment ready to view today!

Bear L has some good options for you, I hope you investigate them.

ETA: This is out of date as it's from a year ago, but you can see how much rental prices vary in the Bay Area, with SF and Palo Alto being the highest by far:


----------



## LifeofRiley

I think that many people have given you good advice. Bear L, Magwart, and Cassidy’sMom have provided good information about areas where you might want to focus your search for new housing – assuming you have not already signed a lease.

In addition, I am glad that Cassidy’sMom and DaniFani acknowledged that you are in a difficult position. It is not easy to find dog-friendly housing on short notice when you are unfamiliar with the area.

Your dogs sounds great! In your posts, it sounds like you would prefer to find a *temporary home* for them that would give you enough time to buy a home or otherwise arrange for dog-friendly housing. *Have you asked friends or family if they would be willing to take the dogs in until you get settled in SF?* 

Another thought, _*if your spouse’s employer is relocating him to the SF Bay area, can you arrange to have the costs of short-term kenneling be part of the *_*“relocation package?”*– most corporate employers cover all moving costs and assist in off-setting any financial hardship that may arise if the employee is unable to sell their existing house in a timely fashion or has to sell it at a loss to meet the timing among other things. *There is a lot of room for negotiating the terms of these packages to include other considerations*


----------



## Karin

I can vouch for the fact that it's very hard to find rentals (especially apartments) that will allow dogs. We had to find a place to rent temporarily with our GSD, Heidi, last year and it was difficult, but we finally found an apartment in Cupertino that allows german shepherds. In fact, there are quite a few dogs here including several people who have two big dogs. Cupertino is about a 45-minute drive from SF. That's not including traffic, but I think most of the traffic is going from San Jose to Cupertino and I think the traffic is not so bad going up to SF (but I'm not 100 percent sure!)

So, we've lived in an apartment with our GSD since April 2012 until we finally found a house to buy recently. It's a very safe and nicely maintained place, but it is a bit expensive. It hasn't been easy living in an apartment with a big dog, but there are places to walk, quite a few dog parks in the area, lots of hiking trails that allow dogs, and even a large and very active GSD meetup group that provides a lot of opportunities for people to socialize, exercise, and train their dogs. Plus, the meetup is a very good way to get to know some very nice people, which would be good for people new to the area.

People who live in the Bay Area are pretty used to living far from where they work. My husband works in Cupertino and MANY of his co-workers live in SF, Oakland, Berkeley, etc. 

If you're interested, let me know and I'll send you some info on the apartment. Best of luck to you. I really, really hope you can find a solution where your dogs can stay with you. Even if they're in an apartment temporarily, you can still get them out and about, and there's nowhere they'd rather be than with the people they love, namely you guys!!


----------



## Karin

By the way, your husband might be able to take Caltrain into SF. And I guess I should have read the whole thread before posting because we still don't know if the op has signed a lease already on an apartment in SF that doesn't allow dogs.


----------



## GatorBytes

Have you thought about negotiating a pet fee with landlord - either a deposit or additional charge to monthly rent? They may bend if you do (sorry haven't read whole thread)


----------



## vjt555

I moved to Baltimore recently for my job. No one would rent to me with four dogs. Really difficult.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## yelow748

We have a few customers that work in property management/rentals, that allow pets. 
I'll pm you more information when I get in.
Areas would be east bay area or south bay.


----------



## mebully21

is there any way your husband can move there, find housing for the dogs and you both then you and the dogs fly out there?


----------



## LifeofRiley

Gharrissc said:


> I'm also involved in rescue and know that even people who have planned to keep their animals forever, have things that come up. This person came to the forum to ask for help, unlike those who just go to the shelter automatically... You don't know if OP has financial restraints that will not allow her to kennel her dogs and not everyone has friends/family that will take on your pets. It's funny how so many people have the 'I will never be in that position' attitude.


Great post Gharrissc! I am also involved with shelters and rescues in my area. *I absolutely do believe that good people, who love their dogs as much as we do, can find themselves in tough positions without easy solutions. * So, why would we want to make them feel like criminals when they come to a board like this looking for help? It doesn't make sense. 

Yes, I understand the mindset the other poster is talking about. I have certainly heard many of the "I'm moving" statements that are really just another way of saying, "I don't really want this dog anymore." 

To me, at the end of the day, it really doesn't matter what the owner's motivation is. And, I have found that a "judgmental" attitude tends to lead to people making far worse decisions in terms of how they decide to re-home their dog.


----------



## GSD07

What is the owner's motivation of not contacting the breeders of her two dogs, one of them only 8 month old? 'I don't want to because a random stranger will provide better for my dogs then their breeder?" People do find themselves in tough positions, and the way these people handle tough situations shows what they are made of.

We recently moved to DC which is as expensive as SF so I don't buy the 'can't find a place' story line. OP, please contact your breeder.


----------



## LifeofRiley

GSD07 said:


> What is the owner's motivation of not contacting the breeders of her two dogs, one of them only 8 month old? 'I don't want to because a random stranger will provide better for my dogs then their breeder?"


Unless you know the breeder personally, and can vouch for them, I am going to trust the OP's assessment of what would be best for her dogs!


----------



## Jax08

This was the response from the breeder. Not very impressive to me




lovemyGSD86 said:


> Yes, it really does suck right now. Just writing on this thread is making me tear up.
> *So, we did try and asked him to see what he could do.. but he said no one would take an adult dog.. the puppy would be an easy. But I dont want to separate them either.*


OP - if you are still here...Have you contacted any of the GSD rescues here? Southeast? Virginia?


----------



## JeanKBBMMMAAN

I have cleaned up posts that veer off the topic of helping person/dogs. People are always welcome to start new threads to discuss situations, as appropriate. Let's not bring me back here to do this again. Thanks, Jean, Admin


----------



## lovemyGSD86

mebully21 said:


> is there any way your husband can move there, find housing for the dogs and you both then you and the dogs fly out there?


Well, Bc we have to Such a short time frame for finding a place and my husband needing to start his job soon. We had find something that was available. So we did sign a lease already. We are trying to come up with something with the management team. But there saying only of they are service dogs.


----------



## lovemyGSD86

LifeofRiley said:


> Great post Gharrissc! I am also involved with shelters and rescues in my area. *I absolutely do believe that good people, who love their dogs as much as we do, can find themselves in tough positions without easy solutions. * So, why would we want to make them feel like criminals when they come to a board like this looking for help? It doesn't make sense.
> 
> Yes, I understand the mindset the other poster is talking about. I have certainly heard many of the "I'm moving" statements that are really just another way of saying, "I don't really want this dog anymore."
> 
> To me, at the end of the day, it really doesn't matter what the owner's motivation is. And, I have found that a "judgmental" attitude tends to lead to people making far worse decisions in terms of how they decide to re-home their dog.


Thank you, I really appreciate some people trying to understand and help. Iam
Trying different outlets to see how I'm going to keep my dogs.


----------



## lovemyGSD86

yelow748 said:


> We have a few customers that work in property management/rentals, that allow pets.
> I'll pm you more information when I get in.
> Areas would be east bay area or south bay.


Thank you for the pm. But the thing is we had already signed the in a short period of time, due my husband needing to start work. But Iam still looking and have high hopes that something will come
Across my way.


----------



## lovemyGSD86

Jax08 said:


> This was the response from the breeder. Not very impressive to me
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OP - if you are still here...Have you contacted any of the GSD rescues here? Southeast? Virginia?


Yeah, exactly that's why I dont want to go back to the breeder. I have not contacted any rescue yet. Trying to work something out in SF. Hopefully something will turn up my way.


----------



## doggiedad

set it up so the day you arrive the dogs do directly to the kennel.



shepherdmom said:


> Lots of boarding kennels in California. Check with the local rescues.





lovemyGSD86 said:


> I would, but the problem is us taking them there. The apartment complex dont allow dogs.. so I dont know how I could take them.


----------



## mebully21

can you stay here with the dogs while your husband once he is out there looks around? i know you signed a lease already that you said, but what if you stayed here with the dogs for a longer bit of time then found something dog friendly out there closer to the end of the new lease out there then you and the dogs went out there? i know some military do that, wife stays with dogs while husband goes to new location and they find something for the dogs toward the end of the new lease...


----------



## LifeofRiley

Does the lease you signed have an "early termination clause?" Many do. And, often they include specific provisions on how do so without penalty to you. For example, it could be 30, 60 or 90 day notice or it could be simply until another "approved" renter is found to assume the lease.

Be sure to ask them.


----------



## Crawbag

PM Sent


----------



## Jax08

Please Please Please, contact a rescue and ask for their adoption procedures, how they do their reference checks, home visits, etc. Follow those procedures to help find the best home for your dogs.


----------



## huntergreen

just stopping in to see how you are making out .


----------



## Karin

mebully21 said:


> can you stay here with the dogs while your husband once he is out there looks around? i know you signed a lease already that you said, but what if you stayed here with the dogs for a longer bit of time then found something dog friendly out there closer to the end of the new lease out there then you and the dogs went out there? i know some military do that, wife stays with dogs while husband goes to new location and they find something for the dogs toward the end of the new lease...


This is a good idea. Or, do you have family that you and your dogs could stay with for a while (maybe even out of state?) while your husband works and while he tries to find a place to live that will accept your dogs.

Good luck! Glad you came back to keep us posted.


----------



## yelow748

I sent a list of property management / realtors. Has any of them been able to help you?


----------



## Buggibub

you can register them as "service animals" here, and that may be the quick fix to get your dogs allowed on your lease. It's kind of crappy to consider your dogs "service animals" if they don't have the true service trainings, but this works. You can register them, but you'll need to go to a LMHP to get a letter stating that you need the dog as an emotional companion. I think they'd be sympathetic to your cause.

just another option to consider.

Register My Service Animal - No Dispute ID Cards and Vests


----------



## Jax08

> you can register them as "service animals" here, and that may be the quick fix to get your dogs allowed on your lease. It's kind of crappy to consider your dogs "service animals" if they don't have the true service trainings, but this works. ....


Yes you could but it's more than crappy to claim a service animal when it's not. It harms the status of true service animals.


----------



## Buggibub

Precisely, Jax, but with a letter from a LMHP who approves the animals for emotional companionship, it validates the registration. It is important to view this option as an EMOTIONAL companion, and not as a true SERVICE companion. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Jax08

You can call it whatever you want but I'm pretty sure Emotional support dogs does not fall under the legal definition of a service dog.

And lying about what your dog is only harms the status of true service animals. There is a whole section on this forum dedicated to service dogs.


----------



## Buggibub

They actually do under the ADA. Also, with a letter from the LMHP, landlords are required to make reasonable efforts to accommodate the renter and their dog. 




Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Buggibub

I'm not trying to be indignant toward service dogs, I am simply trying to help this lady keep her dogs and am thinking outside the box. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## lovemyGSD86

*I did not give up my dogs!*

Hello everyone,

Sorry I couldn't get back to everyone in the last week or so. It been hectic with the move and all. Burnindo have good news.... I ended up keeping my babies and they are with my family running around on 7 acres of land. Iam so happy and relived to know they are in great hands with my family and I didn't even have to give them up to anyone. 

I appreciate everyone's input, advice, and other comments. I ended up making it work. Now in looking forward to seeing them on a break soon. 

Thank you,

Rabia


----------



## Jax08

Wonderful news! So glad it worked out!


----------



## RubyTuesday

Very, very glad it worked out. For those in a similar situation there are many good ideas & suggestions in this thread. I hope to never need the advice but I'll be passing it on to friends who find themselves in similar circumstances. I do know that if I was in such a situation, I'd be so emotionally overwhelmed it would be difficult to think clearly, which makes these suggestions all the more valuable.

Ftr, your breeder's response that people don't want adult dogs is simply WRONG. The breeder is either misinformed or too slack to step up & help. I've gotten 2 adults from my breeder. There were several others I was interested in but they'd already been successfully re-homed. A lot of people realize that healthy, young adult dogs from a well regarded breeder are an excellent choice on many, many levels.

Additionally, a good breeder (IMO) will just about always take back *their* dogs, even when they aren't suited to be re-homed due to health or temperament issues. A good breeder (IMO), will make those problem dogs 'their' problem when necessary, as they should (IMO).


----------



## anya

Hi, I am a new member and seeking a replacement for my female who died last year at 13 1/2 yr. I have a neutered male 10 yrs and thought I could be ok with a family dog but I need that special one on one relationship and miss my girl. I'm looking for <2 yrs. with a limited registration as I want to do some agility or herding for fun. I work part time as a psychotherapist and have property in the country with 1/2 acre fenced and a 10 x 10 off my basement. I have photos of my family, dog and property if someone has something that fits the bill. Our family is a German Shepherd family and our dogs are our family. Let me introduce us, you won't be disappointed. Thanks


----------



## harmony

lovemyGSD86 said:


> yeah we can return them back. But I dont want to.. I rather find a loving home then give them back to him. I feel like they wouldnt be too happy there.


 
Well good luck finding a couch. If they are safe, feed and took care of? Or take them with you .


----------

